# May I rewrite the date? Yes you may



## Charlie Parker

À la fin des cours, l'une de mes élèves m'a demandé si elle pouvait écrire la date du lendemain sur le tableau. Elle m'a demandé comment dire ça et je lui ai dit : « Est-ce que je peux réécrire la date sur le tableau. » Puis j'ai dit : 
« Oui, tu peux. » Après coup, je me suis demandé si j'aurais dû dire : « Oui, tu le peux. » J'ai souvent du mal à savoir s'il faut le pronom _le. _Pourriez-vous m'aider ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## myriamn

En principe, vous deviez dire "Oui, tu le peux" mais la plupart des gens
diront "tu peux".


----------



## florence a

Je dirais plutôt: oui, d'accord. Ou: oui, vas-y.
(et: écrire *au *tableau)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci myriamn. Merci pour la correction florence a. Ça fait longtemps que je dis incorrectement _sur le tablau. _On écrit toujours au tableau noir avec de la craie. C'est ça ?


----------



## florence a

Yep, c'est ça.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci florence a. Ça va m'aider.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

Eh bien moi, à tort ou à raison, je dirais  « _écrire la date *au* ou *sur* le tableau_ ».  Je ne suis pas convaincue du tout que *sur* soit incorrect.

J'aurais dit _oui, tu peux _(sans le). J'aime bien : _oui, vas-y.
_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. En fait, j'ai toujours dit : _Tu peux _et _sur le tableau. _Quand un élève me demande à aller aux toilettes, je lui dis : _Tu peux y aller._


----------



## Anticlée

Charlie Parker said:


> À la fin des cours, l'une de mes élèves m'a demandé si elle pouvait écrire la date du lendemain sur le tableau. Elle m'a demandé comment dire ça et je lui ai dit : « Est-ce que je peux réécrire la date sur le tableau. »


 
Pour moi "écrire" ou "réécrire la date sur le tableau" ça veut dire écrire la date du jour. Pour écrire la date du lendemain j'aurais demandé "Est-ce que je peux écrire la date de demain au tableau ?" 
Dans la réponse, la reprise de "pouvoir" me semble assez être un anglicisme. J'aurais sans doute simplement répondu "oui", "oui, bien sûr", "oui, vas-y" comme proposé par florence a, "oui, c'est possible", "oui, d'accord", "d'accord".
Après, "écrire au" ou "sur" le tableau... dans le cas de cette question, naturellement je dirais "au tableau", mais "sur le tableau" n'est pas tout le temps incorrect. Par exemple "elle trace des lignes blanches et bleues sur le tableau noir". Mais il est vrai que je n'arrive pas à trouver le moyen de "généraliser" l'utilisation de l'un ou de l'autre. Car "le tableau", c'est à la fois un objet et un endroit ("Aller au tableau")... Quand on "écrit au tableau", je dirais que c'est un peu cérémonieux, on est à la place du maître. Quand on écrit "sur le tableau", on écrit sur cet objet, on aurait pu écrire sur un autre objet (une ardoise, une feuille).


----------



## franc 91

oui si vous voulez
oui tout-à-fait, allez-y, faites-le
oui bien sûr
oui vous pouvez le faire


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

franc 91 said:


> oui si vous voulez
> oui tout-à-fait, allez-y, faites-le
> oui bien sûr
> oui vous pouvez le faire



J'aime bien l'idée de vouvoyer les élèves.


----------



## franc 91

C'est ce que je fais habituellement (but I only speak in English when I'm working with children)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je suis d'accord pour dire que réécrire la date est ambigu. je crois que je dirais :

- est-ce que je peux changer la date sur le / au tableau ?
- est-ce que je peux mettre la nouvelle date / la date de demain au tableau / sur le tableau.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Anticlée, pour cette explication de la nuance entre _écrire *au* _et_ écrire *sur* l_e tableau.  Je le vois comme toi.

Il ne me serait par contre jamais venu à l'esprit que « _oui, tu peux_ » (comprendre « _oui, je t'y autorise _») pouvait être un anglicisme. _Pouvoir _a bien ce sens, non? 





> Avoir le droit, l’autorisation de. Vous ne pouvez pas entrer, c’est interdit.


Pour ce qui est de _tu *le *peux_... il me semble (mais je me trompe peut-être) qu'avec l'ajout de «_ le_ », ce serait équivalent à _tu en es capable_.  Soit la différence entre _can/may_. 

Et puis... bien d'accord avec Pounquie, pour ce qui est de l'ambiguïté _de récrire_ (que je préfère avec un seul é) 


> *Peut s’écrire* : *réécrire* ou *récrire*


  Je vote pour « _Est-ce que je peux changer la date _»


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

—« M'sieur, m'sieur ! Je peux écrire la date au tableau pour demain ?
— Bonne idée ! Oui, vas-y ! »


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> —« M'sieur, m'sieur ! Je peux écrire la date au tableau pour demain ?
> — Bonne idée ! Oui, vas-y ! »


  J'achète !  
Sauf que là, il me semble que ce serait "write" et non "*re*write", en anglais.  C'est pour ça que j'ai aimé « changer ».


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon said:


> [...] Sauf que là, il me semble que ce serait "write" et non "*re*write", en anglais.  C'est pour ça que j'ai aimé « changer ».


Je suis d'accord. Mais on imagine aussi qu'il ne va pas laisser la date du jour, qui sera celle d'hier, pour le lendemain ! Il va sûrement l'effacer avant...


----------



## Nicomon

Ma chère Karine, c'est d'une logique impeccable.  Charlie a dû écrire "*re*write" pour nous compliquer les choses.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon said:


> Ma chère Karine, c'est d'une logique impeccable.  Charlie a dû écrire "*re*write" pour nous compliquer les choses.


Je sens que tu te moques ! 
Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que dans ce cas l'anglophone semble préciser plus les choses que le francophone, qui lui, fait plus dans l'ellipse !


----------



## florence a

Oui, *peux  *veut dire *can*, mais c'est la structure qui me paraîr un anglicisme: yes you can, yes you have, etc.


----------



## Anticlée

florence a said:


> Oui, *peux *veut dire *can*, mais c'est la structure qui me paraîr un anglicisme: yes you can, yes you have, etc.


Ah, quelqu'un d'autre qui trouve que ce "oui tu peux" est un peu un calque de la structure anglaise ! 
(Par contre il est possible que nos cousins québécois utilisent cette structure aussi c'est pour ça que Nicomon trouve ça français)


----------



## florence a

cf les maladresses dans la presse tout au long de 2008 pour le slogan Obama "yes we can".


----------



## Nicomon

florence a said:


> cf les maladresses dans la presse tout au long de 2008 pour le slogan Obama "yes we can".


 Non là, le sens n'est pas le même. 

Charlie a écrit "yes, you may". À tort ou à raison, je continue de penser que « _oui, tu peux (faire ça) = je t'y autorise_ » n'est pas un anglicisme. On aurait pu écrire "Yes", tout court, en anglais aussi (enfin, je crois). Il me semble que l'ajout de "you may" est en quelque sorte une particule d'insistance. 

_Je peux aller aux toilettes? Oui, tu peux y aller / Oui, vas-y. _
_Je peux m'asseoir sur les genoux de Suzie? Non, tu ne peux pas; c'est interdit. _

J'ai dit dès le début que j'aimais bien « _oui, vas-_y »... mais je ne répondrais pas « _oui, d'accord_ » à la question "_may I_". 
Pourquoi? Pour moi d'accord = volontiers. 





> S’emploie pour donner son accord, pour accepter : oui, volontiers. Prendrez-vous un café? — D’accord.


 _Je peux écrire la date au tableau? Oui, volontiers._  Dans ma petite tête de québécoise anglicisée... ça marche pas.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je crois qu'on dirait plus naturellement (en France au moins) "oui, si tu veux".


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Nicomon said:


> _Je peux aller aux toilettes? Oui, tu peux y aller / *Oui, vas-y*. _



Celle-ci est ma traduction préférée par rapport à l'exemple que Charlie a donné en fait.


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> Je crois qu'on dirait plus naturellement (en France au moins) "oui, si tu veux".


 Excellent. Je le dirais aussi. Et je préfère nettement cette solution à « d'accord ».


----------



## Nicomon

Je reviens sur ce fil... parce que j'ai trouvé ce qui suit à propos de la construction anglaise sur *cette page*. 





> Il y a dans la forme affirmative une petite nuance de condescendance (« Je veux bien vous accorder la permission ».)
> En réponse à "May I… ?” il vaut mieux dire “Yes, please do” ou “By all means do” que “Yes, you may”


 Dans ce cas, je dirais (dans le même ordre) :  _Oui, vas-y / Oui, bien sûr.  _Mais je n'y peux rien, pour moi _Yes, you may = Oui, tu peux.  _  Dans ce sens : 





> *2.* [Le suj. désigne  une pers.] Avoir le droit, la permission  de.  *a)* [Souvent en interr.] Avoir  la permission, l'autorisation de. _Puis-je  parler?_





> "May" is asking for permission. "Can" is asking if you are capable of doing  something.


  Par ailleurs, pour ce qui est de « _Oui, tu peux _», je soumets *ce document*.  (voir p. 3 - _Classroom English/Vocabulaire de la classe_). 
 Charlie y trouvera peut-être quelques suggestions utiles.

Le début de l'adresse URL nous mène au site de l'Académie de Nice... et ça, ce n'est pas au Québec.


----------



## Anticlée

Je viens de parcourir le document et en fait je pense qu'il est écrit "Oui, tu peux" en face de "Yes, you may" pour traduire tout toute la pharse anglaise (Sinon c'est vrai que le simple "Oui" laisse un peu sur sa faim, quand on a en face en anglais encore d'autres choses). 
Mais un peu plus loin il y a "Oui, nous le sommes" à la question "Êtes-vous prêts ?" et là j'ai plutôt envie de demander s'il y a un francophone dans la salle qui répondrait ça si on lui demande "Es-tu prêt?" !!
Sinon je suis 100% d'accord pour dire que MAY est traduit par POUVOIR en français, ça ça ne me pose aucun problème.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je te suis extrêmement reconnaissant, Nico, d'avoir trouvé ce document _Classroom English. _Cela ressemble fort un plan de cours typique dans les classes de français. C'est très intéressant que _Tu peux _y soit proposé. Et pendant tout ce temps j'ai cru que 
« Quelle est la date ? » « Aujourd'hui, c'est...» était un anglicisme, mais c'est bien ce que propose cette page.


----------



## Nicomon

Anticlée said:


> Mais un peu plus loin il y a "Oui, nous le sommes" à la question "Êtes-vous prêts ?" et là j'ai plutôt envie de demander s'il y a un francophone dans la salle qui répondrait ça si on lui demande "Es-tu prêt?" !!


 Sans vouloir m'y attarder parce qu'on s'éloigne du fil, à cette question je réponds tout de suite... non.   Je dirais _oui_, tout court.


----------

